# Scuff-x for Kitchen Cabinets



## yerrato

Been using Cabinet Coat / Stix and/or BIN for my kitchen cabinet jobs for years, but I keep hearing good things about Scuff-x on cabinets.

What's your experience been with Scuff-x on cabinets compared to other coatings?

Thx!!!


----------



## monarchski

yerrato said:


> Been using Cabinet Coat / Stix and/or BIN for my kitchen cabinet jobs for years, but I keep hearing good things about Scuff-x on cabinets.
> 
> What's your experience been with Scuff-x on cabinets compared to other coatings?
> 
> Thx!!!


Cabinet Coat lays down when brush and rolled like nothing I've ever seen but, it mars pretty easily. They no longer claim it will bond to a previously enameled surface. Not that it ever would. The ScuffX is a really easy product to spray, brush or roll and has a very unique feel to it. Almost has a buttery/velvet feel to it and it looks great on cabinets. Just explain to customers that over time, you can and will get some bad spots from hand oils but it touches up easily. It also does require 2 coats to get the durability you'll want. I also tell them to be careful around it for 12 to 14 days while it's still curing.

The Command is another product I like, love the 1 hour re-coat time and it WILL stick to a previously enameled surface without a primer although it's been hard to get recently and it's not a product you want to try and roll. Have used some of the CIC 400 Acrylic series lately and have been pretty impressed with it.


----------



## fromthenorthwest

I like Scuff-x for cabinets, like Monarch said easy to use and great finished product. The only problem I've got right now is no one seems to be able to get satin in the 1X base for white...any other scuff x users having this problem right now? Thinking about looking for a new product but I hate to do it after it took me quite a few jobs to really figure things out product-wise.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

fromthenorthwest said:


> I like Scuff-x for cabinets, like Monarch said easy to use and great finished product. The only problem I've got right now is no one seems to be able to get satin in the 1X base for white...any other scuff x users having this problem right now? Thinking about looking for a new product but I hate to do it after it took me quite a few jobs to really figure things out product-wise.


scuffx and advance share a common raw material that have in short.supply


----------



## NACE

fromthenorthwest said:


> I like Scuff-x for cabinets, like Monarch said easy to use and great finished product. The only problem I've got right now is no one seems to be able to get satin in the 1X base for white...any other scuff x users having this problem right now? Thinking about looking for a new product but I hate to do it after it took me quite a few jobs to really figure things out product-wise.


We have been getting it consistently inconsistent. Lately both 485-1X 792-1X and 793-1X have been shipping. So have 486-1X.


----------



## Peanut

I've been wanting to try Scuff-X myself, and have just specced it for a full interior I'll be starting next week.

I am very curious about sheen levels. What are some opinions for cabinets and doors/trim? I've heard it has more of a sheen so was thinking matte for cabinets and eggshell for doors and trim... The cabinets are going to be a green on the lowers so I think a subtle sheen will look nicer, but would bump it up for doors/trim.

Thoughts?


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Peanut said:


> I've been wanting to try Scuff-X myself, and have just specced it for a full interior I'll be starting next week.
> 
> I am very curious about sheen levels. What are some opinions for cabinets and doors/trim? I've heard it has more of a sheen so was thinking matte for cabinets and eggshell for doors and trim... The cabinets are going to be a green on the lowers so I think a subtle sheen will look nicer, but would bump it up for doors/trim.
> 
> Thoughts?


Personally I would go atleast eggshell on cabs.


----------



## monarchski

Peanut said:


> I've been wanting to try Scuff-X myself, and have just specced it for a full interior I'll be starting next week.
> 
> I am very curious about sheen levels. What are some opinions for cabinets and doors/trim? I've heard it has more of a sheen so was thinking matte for cabinets and eggshell for doors and trim... The cabinets are going to be a green on the lowers so I think a subtle sheen will look nicer, but would bump it up for doors/trim.
> 
> Thoughts?


It does sheen up a little when the 2nd coat is applied.


----------



## fromthenorthwest

Peanut said:


> I've been wanting to try Scuff-X myself, and have just specced it for a full interior I'll be starting next week.
> 
> I am very curious about sheen levels. What are some opinions for cabinets and doors/trim? I've heard it has more of a sheen so was thinking matte for cabinets and eggshell for doors and trim... The cabinets are going to be a green on the lowers so I think a subtle sheen will look nicer, but would bump it up for doors/trim.
> 
> Thoughts?


I use almost exclusively satin. I think it's got a great mellow look but enough sheen to keep it clean and make it sharp looking.


----------



## Woodco

I think ScuffX satin is really mellow I wouldnt use Matte on cabinets.


----------



## Woodco

This is a yard sale TV desk thing I sprayed with scuff-x satin. Obviously not the knobs, though.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Woodco said:


> This is a yard sale TV desk thing I sprayed with scuff-x satin. Obviously not the knobs, though.
> View attachment 112878


I'm also a big fan of Scuff-X, no matter the sheen. I mostly replied just to offer kudos for being one of the few to provide a pic of the finished piece with sufficient reflective light. So many posts here on PT where painters include pics of their work straight-on or at a distance, but without reflective light, they are far less helpful or telling IMO. Looks great btw.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Woodco said:


> This is a yard sale TV desk thing I sprayed with scuff-x satin. Obviously not the knobs, though.


Hows the hardness in dark colors?


----------



## Peanut

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I'm also a big fan of Scuff-X, no matter the sheen. I mostly replied just to offer kudos for being one of the few to provide a pic of the finished piece with sufficient reflective light. So many posts here on PT where painters include pics of their work straight-on or at a distance, but without reflective light, they are far less helpful or telling IMO. Looks great btw.


I agree, especially when sheen is not uniform between products. Big thanks to @*Woodco*!!!

Per the feedback, I'll be going with satin. I'll snap some pics and make a new post when I'm wrapped up.

Kitchen looks great @*fromthenorthwest*. This forum is such a great library of knowledge; the community isn't bad either..


----------



## finishesbykevyn

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hows the hardness in dark colors?


Darker colours are actually pretty good. It's got that same slippery candy feel to it. I used it for a darker grey a few weeks back on an island and was pretty impressed.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

Just yesterday I finished this project at my own house. Took it from the studs all the way through to finish. The in wall heater is clutch. All trim is clear white pine and the plywood is A/C fir. All finished with scuff x semi gloss. All brush and roll(except one coat of primer was sprayed). Fresh start 046, regal eggshell on the ceiling, regal pearl on walls, scuff x semi on trim. This will be a great test for this product. We have used many times in the past with excellent results. I did wet sand using a 180 grit block between finish coats. Just have to cut the small indoor/outdoor carpet for the floor.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hows the hardness in dark colors?


Good question... Its hard as a rock, except the top, which STILL has everything I set on it stick a little bit, even after a few years. BUT, at the same time, you cant scratch it.... When I pull up the stuff thats sticking, it doesnt appear to leave any marks... I think its the rubber feet on the bottom of the stuff, as I have a tiny guitar model, that sticks too, but cant weigh more than a few ounces...

BTW, it was originally a dark stain and finish. I used STIX under the scuff-X. Obviously I didnt give it the cadillac treatment as its mine, but I think the paint itself looks really good.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Woodco said:


> Good question... Its hard as a rock, except the top, which STILL has everything I set on it stick a little bit, even after a few years. BUT, at the same time, you cant scratch it.... When I pull up the stuff thats sticking, it doesnt appear to leave any marks... I think its the rubber feet on the bottom of the stuff, as I have a tiny guitar model, that sticks too, but cant weigh more than a few ounces...
> 
> BTW, it was originally a dark stain and finish. I used STIX under the scuff-X. Obviously I didnt give it the cadillac treatment as its mine, but I think the paint itself looks really good.


Have you noticed any breakdown from hand oils yet? That unknown is what's been keeping me from trying it.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Rbriggs82 said:


> Have you noticed any breakdown from hand oils yet? That unknown is what's been keeping me from trying it.


I have a feeling it hasn't been on the market long enough to observe this. The paint itself was never designed or marketed as a trim/cabinet paint but rather for commercial walls. Not that that means anything, but they may just not warranty it if it fails in that regard.


----------



## Woodco

Rbriggs82 said:


> Have you noticed any breakdown from hand oils yet? That unknown is what's been keeping me from trying it.


The stuff I painted doesnt get much handling, so I couldnt tell you. I did spill some essential oil on the TV stand, and it ate the paint and the primer..

I dont really see how anything other than stair rails and areas around doorknobs (on big door) are gonna see enough handling to worry about hand oils.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Woodco said:


> The stuff I painted doesnt get much handling, so I couldnt tell you. I did spill some essential oil on the TV stand, and it ate the paint and the primer..
> 
> I dont really see how anything other than stair rails and areas around doorknobs (on big door) are gonna see enough handling to worry about hand oils.


Kitchen cabinets are the worst for hand oils. I see all sorts of clear coats broken down and gummy around the knobs.
I've only used Scuffx on fireplaces and islands which see a little less abuse..


----------



## ttd

How does scuff-x differ from advance? Hardness, etc. 
thx!


----------



## ttd

ttd said:


> How does scuff-x differ from advance? Hardness, etc.
> thx!


Does scuff-x tack up quicker?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

ttd said:


> Does scuff-x tack up quicker?


Yes scuffx seems to harden up fairly quickly, though not as hard as cabinetcoat. centurion coatings is totally different though. havnt ever seen anything like this from a water based coating cabinetcoat isn't even close


----------



## finishesbykevyn

ttd said:


> Does scuff-x tack up quicker?


Scuffx is different from Advance in many ways. First off , it has a 16 hr recoat time. vs. ScuffX which is 4hr. So, ya it tacks up quicker for sure.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Woodco said:


> The stuff I painted doesnt get much handling, so I couldnt tell you. I did spill some essential oil on the TV stand, and it ate the paint and the primer..
> 
> I dont really see how anything other than stair rails and areas around doorknobs (on big door) are gonna see enough handling to worry about hand oils.


I don't know about that. Just yesterday I looked at a kitchen with 57 doors. The cabinets were installed 10yrs ago with an antiqued finish from factory. At least 20 of the doors had significant finish breakdown around the knobs from hand oils. I should've snapped a couple pics, if I end up getting the job I will.


----------



## Woodco

ttd said:


> Does scuff-x tack up quicker?


Scuff-x acts just like a normal latex when applying.


----------



## Holland

Just picked these up last week.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Holland said:


> View attachment 112911
> View attachment 112912
> View attachment 112913
> 
> 
> Just picked these up last week.


yuck


----------



## Woodco

Rbriggs82 said:


> I don't know about that. Just yesterday I looked at a kitchen with 57 doors. The cabinets were installed 10yrs ago with an antiqued finish from factory. At least 20 of the doors had significant finish breakdown around the knobs from hand oils. I should've snapped a couple pics, if I end up getting the job I will.


I would guess its more from repeated washing and scrubbing the hand prints off with chemicals than actual hand oils itself.


----------



## slinger58

Holland said:


> View attachment 112911
> View attachment 112912
> View attachment 112913
> 
> 
> Just picked these up last week.


Curb alert on Nextdoor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82

Holland said:


> View attachment 112911
> View attachment 112912
> View attachment 112913
> 
> 
> Just picked these up last week.


Put them back where you found 'em.


----------



## burchptg

Rbriggs82 said:


> Have you noticed any breakdown from hand oils yet? That unknown is what's been keeping me from trying it.


I use Advance on cabs but I did paint an interior last year with Scuff-X. I was just out there last week and it all still looks great. The owner's kids had a fight and dinged the walls. The sheetrock was dinged and indented but the paint didn't even crack. She wanted a paint that could take commercial traffic because her kids and big dog are rowdy and definitely touch/rub/pound the walls, so I suggested Scuff-x and so far so good. It is a tough paint. No breakdowns yet. I'll do a little touch up next time I'm out there but only because the drywall didn't hold up.

That said, I'll stick with Advance for cabs/doors because it levels out better and looks more even and uniform. I don't know if you can shoot Scuff-x through an HVLP.


----------



## burchptg

ttd said:


> Does scuff-x tack up quicker?


yes. much quicker


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Yes I'm resurrecting this thread. I wanted more updates on thoughts of ScuffX for repaints on cabinets now that some time has passed since it was released. I'm having trouble getting any products up my way. I normally use Advance and still like it, especially for the honey oak cabs and for rolling cab bases. I recently sprayed another fireplace with the ScuffX Satin sheen and couldn't get over how fast the finish hardened up. It felt like a lacquer 24 hrs later. Super impressed. Still wondering how it holds up to hand oils etc. and the longevity. Thoughts?


----------



## fromthenorthwest

finishesbykevyn said:


> Yes I'm resurrecting this thread. I wanted more updates on thoughts of ScuffX for repaints on cabinets now that some time has passed since it was released. I'm having trouble getting any products up my way. I normally use Advance and still like it, especially for the honey oak cabs and for rolling cab bases. I recently sprayed another fireplace with the ScuffX Satin sheen and couldn't get over how fast the finish hardened up. It felt like a lacquer 24 hrs later. Super impressed. Still wondering how it holds up to hand oils etc. and the longevity. Thoughts?


I'd like to know too..haven't heard the verdict on that either. I started using it a couple years ago, maybe 15 or so cabinet sets. I've heard people like Eric Reason say that no architectural coatings really hold up to hand oils very well over the long term, but scuff x seems new enough that I'm not sure if anyone really knows yet. There's a few contractors whose opinion I respect that also use it, so if there problems I figure I'll be in good company.

Around 10% or so extender makes it lay out really nice too, not quite as nice maybe but similar to Advance.


----------



## Joe67

As I've been mostly working for a GC, I typically don't do cab repaints b/c the cabs are usually being replaced with new on things like kitchen & bath re-mods.

But I have laid a lot of Scuff-X on trim and sometimes walls and all I can say is that there haven't been any call-backs! (Yet).


----------



## finishesbykevyn

fromthenorthwest said:


> I'd like to know too..haven't heard the verdict on that either. I started using it a couple years ago, maybe 15 or so cabinet sets. I've heard people like Eric Reason say that no architectural coatings really hold up to hand oils very well over the long term, but scuff x seems new enough that I'm not sure if anyone really knows yet. There's a few contractors whose opinion I respect that also use it, so if there problems I figure I'll be in good company.
> 
> Around 10% or so extender makes it lay out really nice too, not quite as nice maybe but similar to Advance.


Ya, some good points. Which extender are you using? I forget, are you spraying it with an airless I presume? Your right, it doesn't quite level off like Advance, but not bad. I'm really digging the satin sheen though.


----------



## fromthenorthwest

Joe67 said:


> As I've been mostly working for a GC, I typically don't do cab repaints b/c the cabs are usually being replaced with new on things like kitchen & bath re-mods.
> 
> But I have laid a lot of Scuff-X on trim and sometimes walls and all I can say is that there haven't been any call-backs! (Yet).


I've had GC's start asking us to


finishesbykevyn said:


> Ya, some good points. Which extender are you using? I forget, are you spraying it with an airless I presume? Your right, it doesn't quite level off like Advance, but not bad. I'm really digging the satin sheen though.


Yeah I'm using a titan 440. 310 or 308 fflp tip. I like the Benjamin Moore extender but I've used the xim with it too.

You're right about that satin, imo it's the perfect balance between mellow but still a bit of glow to it. I like it enough that I'll box semi-gloss and eggshell together when I need to ( the 1x base in satin has been hit and miss the last few months over here.)


----------



## Drew1118

finishesbykevyn said:


> Yes I'm resurrecting this thread. I wanted more updates on thoughts of ScuffX for repaints on cabinets now that some time has passed since it was released. I'm having trouble getting any products up my way. I normally use Advance and still like it, especially for the honey oak cabs and for rolling cab bases. I recently sprayed another fireplace with the ScuffX Satin sheen and couldn't get over how fast the finish hardened up. It felt like a lacquer 24 hrs later. Super impressed. Still wondering how it holds up to hand oils etc. and the longevity. Thoughts?


I've made a couple posts lately with the issues w scuff x. Turns out there is microbubbles in alot of the paint gallons that look like small debris when sprayed or brushed (they took a maginifying glass to samples) They are trying defoamer in it but can't yet figure it out. Some gallons are good..alot arent...in the satin sheen atleast. This is not a new thing but we will save that for another day. 

With that being said I'm from Michigan and have sprayed 100s of gallons of scuff x satin... in all my new builds and remodels aswell as kitchen cabinets (new and repaints)since they started carrying it here. The ease in which it sprays... the durability and fast dry time and the smooth as glass finish cannot be beat imo. Latex..you name it 75% chance ive sprayed it and nothing is in the same ballpark as scuff x. Breakthrough is the closest as far as finished product but was a very thin paint when sprayed years ago. Almost sprayed like kem aqua..can get away from you quick and is def not for beginners. I did my own kitchen 4 years ago and have had no break down issues. My trim and doors are all done in scuff x satin aswell. I have a husky, pit bull and a now 10 year old boy (things can get dirty round here) but have had zero issues w breakdown thus far. 10 years from now who knows but so far so good. Hoping they get the problem figured out soon..and for good. Per homeowners request I'll be spraying scuff x semi gloss 2 days from now on a built in and locker system if the paint looks good when I pick it up. Ive never used the semi gloss before but I'm assuming when complete I'll be able to throw an axe at the built in and nothing will happen lol. Hope this helps.


----------



## fromthenorthwest

Drew1118 said:


> I've made a couple posts lately with the issues w scuff x. Turns out there is microbubbles in alot of the paint gallons that look like small debris when sprayed or brushed (they took a maginifying glass to samples) They are trying defoamer in it but can't yet figure it out. Some gallons are good..alot arent...in the satin sheen atleast. This is not a new thing but we will save that for another day.
> 
> With that being said I'm from Michigan and have sprayed 100s of gallons of scuff x satin... in all my new builds and remodels aswell as kitchen cabinets (new and repaints)since they started carrying it here. The ease in which it sprays... the durability and fast dry time and the smooth as glass finish cannot be beat imo. Latex..you name it 75% chance ive sprayed it and nothing is in the same ballpark as scuff x. Breakthrough is the closest as far as finished product but was a very thin paint when sprayed years ago. Almost sprayed like kem aqua..can get away from you quick and is def not for beginners. I did my own kitchen 4 years ago and have had no break down issues. My trim and doors are all done in scuff x satin aswell. I have a husky, pit bull and a now 10 year old boy (things can get dirty round here) but have had zero issues w breakdown thus far. 10 years from now who knows but so far so good. Hoping they get the problem figured out soon..and for good. Per homeowners request I'll be spraying scuff x semi gloss 2 days from now on a built in and locker system if the paint looks good when I pick it up. Ive never used the semi gloss before but I'm assuming when complete I'll be able to throw an axe at the built in and nothing will happen lol. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the feedback. I've been using scuff-x for cabinets for the last two years and I'm glad to know it's got some staying power.


----------

